# VISTA THEME: Vista Blue by Mr. Vista // Vishal Gupta



## Chirag (Aug 2, 2007)

hey guys,

Vishal released a new theme for Vista today "Vista Blue". He is not able to login here so he asked me to post about it in Digit forum.

Here is his new theme with full description and instructions-
*www.merawindows.com/Forums/tabid/324/forumid/82/threadid/11011/scope/posts/Default.aspx


----------



## gxsaurav (Aug 2, 2007)

Eww...its tooooo blue, a skytone would have been better.

I am using my own custom version of Vista theme with few things removed & a black/gray UI. I need a coder & resource hacker which can make it better, as I just replaced the BMP's using Resources hacker, anyone willing? Softech wher r u?


----------



## comrade (Aug 2, 2007)

ya..its not looking good..atleast for my eyes...that tooo the blue makes me feel that something is wrong with the systemm..BSOD blue?


----------



## gxsaurav (Aug 2, 2007)

I tried PMing vishal few days ago. I have a whole set of modified images for a skin Of Vista which I wanted him to compile as a skin. Its compleately black in colour & matches vista....where is he?


----------



## prateek_san (Aug 3, 2007)

cool.....blue....


----------



## BBThumbHealer (Aug 3, 2007)

Nice One ... !


----------



## softhunterdevil (Aug 4, 2007)

Keep up your creative good work.

I would like a Vista Black instead ... Vishal Gupta.

Hope to see it in future.


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Aug 5, 2007)

thnx to all of u for comments. I have modified the theme and hv changed the color of windows titlebars and borders coz a few ppl didnt like the dark blue color. So pls download it again:

Modified Vista Blue Theme for Windows Vista

and thnx to Chirag for posting it.


----------



## gxsaurav (Aug 5, 2007)

Vishal, did u get my PM? I send u the whole layout for a black theme. i got the layout & design made here, just need a resource hacker.


----------



## iMav (Aug 5, 2007)

im waiting for ur release gx ..... and i think u u have a blackish theme in mind if thats the case please do bundle the black version of the vista cursors ... i forgot the link ..


----------



## ketanbodas (Aug 5, 2007)

Thank You. Will try it.


----------



## comrade (Aug 5, 2007)

now the theme look at its best...
to use this theme should i have aero enabled??


----------



## iMav (Aug 5, 2007)

i dont think this theme uses aero


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Aug 7, 2007)

comrade said:
			
		

> now the theme look at its best...
> to use this theme should i have aero enabled??


 Yep. U hv to enable Desktop Composition but u can disable Transparency option.


----------

